# Probar bobina tOroide



## latinphoenix7 (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola,

No sé testear una bobina t*O*roide, pero tengo una idea.

La bobina está compuesta por 5 alambres de colores naranja y rojo, algunas delgadas y otras
un poco más gruesas.
Le adjunto una imagen para ilustrarle con detalle como es la bobina vista desde arriba.

Me dijeron que es FACIL medirla en la placa, y que debo medir los alambres gruesos con los delgados y NO debe haber corto.
También un alambre con el opuesto, lo cual no entiendo bien.

Volteé la placa y me fije en las soldaduras y noté que Naranja1 y naranja 2 están soldados en un mismo punto; naranja3,rojo1 y rojo2 tienen soldaduras independientes. Por el otro lado, naranja4 es independiente, naranja5 y naranja6 están soldadas en un mismo punto; rojo3 y rojo4 tienen soldaduras independientes.

Qué pares de patas/terminales debo medir?

cualquier ayuda será muy agradecida!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2010)

Léete esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/
Y luego esto otro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 1, 2010)

Evidentemente es para una aplicación de electromedicina 

El tema es que parámetros esperás determinar midiendo con un tester. Porque lo único que vas a poder averiguar es cuáles alambres son principio y fin de cada bobina.

Como en general son bobinados de baja resistencia, si hay espiras en corto no lo vas a poder determinar. Y mucho menos parámetros como inductancia , corriente de saturación etc...


Ese Norte-Sur de la imagen es incorrecto, porque el campo en una bobina toroidal queda confinado en el núcleo.


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Ago 1, 2010)

Sorry, estaba demasiado cansado y confundi la I con la O, pero la idea principal es justamente como alguien dijo en un post anterior: COMPROBAR que entre los 5 alambres no haya corto.
En un principio pensé que entre 1 pata y las demás deberia haber una resitencia, pero no sé cumple pues algunos pares de patas están soldadas en un mismo punto.


Estoy todavia en mi trabajo y mi jefe me dijo que midiera como expuse ( que no haya corto), un alambre grueso con el delgado opuesto. No le entendí bien. Es una Bobina que está en un fuente Coolmaster 

Al menos les hice reir!

Ayudenme!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2010)

latinphoenix7 dijo:


> ....Ayudenme!


¿ Leíste los link´s que te pasé ?


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Ago 1, 2010)

Dice que se debe comprobar que no haya alambres abiertos. Lo cual si lo he comprobado. Midiendo ambos extremos de cada alambres. Igualmente dice que se debe comprobar que no haya corto entre los alambres pero no detalle que pata contra que pata.

No soy experto en electrónica y los términos técnicos todavía me confunden. Y trate de dibujar de la mejor manera la bobina

Por eso acudi a la sección de preguntas básicas.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2010)

¿ De que cosa es la bobina, es solo una bobina (Filtro) o un transformador ?
Si es un transformador, ¿ Fuente conmutada o común ?


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Ago 1, 2010)

Es una bobina  de cobre esmaltado(aislado) de filtro [asumo], de una fuente atx de Pc marca Cooler Master iGreen 600W


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 1, 2010)

Buen día.
Disculpen que me entrometa, pero es medio raro lo que estas planteando. Es decir, en todos los libros de fuentes conmutadas, en la parte de los inductores en ningun momento se estaba hablando de un planteo de esa forma. Ademas nose que tiene que ver con el modelo de la fuente, ya que aqui no estas planteando ningun error en la misma, simplemente queres chequear el toroide de salida ¿o me equivoco?
Vos en un mometo dijiste que querias comprobar queen el toroide no hay un corto. Bueno me parece (sin contar en el sentido que esten bobinadas las espiras), que se puede hacer con el simple modo de continuidad entre bobinado y bobinado. 
Mira a fin no entiendo lo que estas plantenado o cual es tu problema con el toroide. Vos indicas un corto entre un bobina (5v,12v,3.3v,-12v) y ground. O estas plantendo en la forma que estan bobinadas las espiras (sentido // o contrario).

Saludos y sacame de mi duda.

Ademas tal como indico eduardo, lo unico que vas a poder fijarte con un multimetro comun (y no uno de banco), lo unico que te vas a poder fijar es donde comienza y donde termina cada bobina


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola, alejandro

Sí, quiero checkear el toroide de salida la de fuente atx. Ha variado el color natural, es decir,
está un poquito oscura. Lo cual me hace desconfiar.

Me dijeron lo mismo que ud:
Me explicaron esto:
**********************************
La bobina toroide son 5 bobinas enrroladas en un mismo nucleo(en su malloria) 
a veces son 4 y una aparte. Los alambres al quemarse se unen en corto. 
para medirlas es facil pones el tester por 1 ohms y mides la primera coneccion de la bobina con su opuesta 
cada bobina esta soldada con su otro teminal opuesto en la placa 
mides los terminales mas finos con los mas gruesos si estan en corto el tester sube a 0 ohms obvio que te daras cuenta. 

Las bobinas son ahisladas por el barniz del alambre cuando sufren mucho calor se juntan y hacen corto entre ellas. 
****************************
Luego empecé a medir y obtuve lo siguiente según la imagen adjunta:
Naranja1 con Naranja5 me da 003 ohms 
Naranja2 con naranja6 me da 003 ohms 
Naranja3 con naranja4 me da 003 ohms 
Rojo1 con rojo3 me da 003 ohms 
Rojo2 con rojo4 me da 003 ohms 

Claro aqui me equivoque, pues lo que hice fue medir "donde comienza y donde termina cada bobina" asi como
también dijo ud. Veo que me entiende.

Finalmente él me dijo esto: 
**************
 Está mal, medistes la bobinas en serie. 
Tienes que ver si no hay bobinas en un mismo toroide en corto
******************

Se da cuenta??. No me dice exactamente un corto entre qué,
y él todavia espera que haga otra medición la cual, como TODOS dicen, es muy sencilla
pero me tiene más confundido

Ahora creo que ya me entiende mejor!.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 1, 2010)

Buen día.
Ya entendi todo, es re facil. Lo que te dice el flaco te lo hare en un dibujo. Asi lo tenes que hacer con todas las bobinas y todas deben darte un numero infinito.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Ago 1, 2010)

Gracias por ilustrarlo Alejandro!

Con respecto a tu gráfico,entiendo que se debe medir 
Si observa mi gráfico adjunto se cumple esto:
terminal naranja1= terminal naranja5  (ambos terminales perteneces a un mismo alambre)
terminal naranja2= terminal naranja6  (ambos terminales perteneces a un mismo alambre)
terminal naranja3= terminal naranja5  (ambos terminales perteneces a un mismo alambre)
terminal rojo1= terminal rojo3  (ambos terminales perteneces a un mismo alambre)
terminal rojo2= terminal rojo4  (ambos terminales perteneces a un mismo alambre)

Ahora, basandome en tu gráfico yo debo medir las bobinas en paralelo [entre 1 par de alambres distintos], debo medir ya sea en lado (norte) o del otro(sur) y debe salirme 1 o infinito. Lo hice y obtuve esto:


EN EL LADO NORTE
naranja1 con naranja2 = 002 ohms (medición en duda, será por qué está soldadas estos 2 terminales juntos en la placa?)
naranja1 con naranja3 =147 ohms
naranja1 con rojo1 =247 ohms
naranja1 con rojo2 =865 ohms

naranja2 con naranja3= 147 ohms
naranja2 con rojo1= 247 ohms
naranja2 con rojo2=867

naranja3 con rojo1 = 300
naranja3 con rojo2 =965

rojo1  con rojo2=1057


EN EL LADO SUR
naranja4 con naranja5=147
naranja4 con naranja6=146
naranja4 con rojo3=300
naranja4 con rojo4=938

naranja5 con naranja6= 003  ( igual, miden en corto estos tmb estan soldados en un mismo punto)
naranja5 con rojo3= 248
naranja5 con rojo4= 863

naranja6 con rojo3= 248
naranja6 con rojo4= 863

rojo3 con rojo4=1



Supongo  que si lo desueldo y vuelvo a medir todas me daran 1. Asumo que los datos de arriba ESTAN BIEN (HAY RESISTENCIA) , y los 2 cortos SON porque están soldados a un mismo punto.
Si hubiera corto entre las patas que no están soldadas juntas ahi si estaría mal.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 1, 2010)

Buen día.
Si queres estar seguro al 100% de que no hay corto desolda el toroide total es muy facil, pero me parece (si no me equivoco) de que los valores estan relativamente bien, imaginate que tal cual no es la unica cosa en la placa, tambien tenes los diodos, que estan antes del inductor y antes de los diodos el trafo.
Que se yo, mira si la fuente te funca bien yo la pondria a andar con 1 o 2 lamparas h4 (si no me equivoco) y fijate si caliente, si no calienta esta todo bien y ni te tomas el trabajo de desoldar el toroide.

Las lampara h4 son las de 12v 50w de autos
SAludos y suerte!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 1, 2010)

Por lo que leo lo que vós tenés es una fuente que no anda y le están echando la culpa al toroide de filtro.

- Cuando una bobina de alambre grueso como esas se le ponen espiras en corto, es después de un sobrecalentamiento que te quema el esmalte ==> además del color sospechoso tiene olor a quemado.
- También puede pasar que algún vándalo haya metido mano a lo pavote y le haya clavado un destornillador o similar, cortando y poniendo espiras en corto ==> Pero eso es algo que basta mirar de cerca.

Difícilmente el problema de la fuente sea el toroide, porque antes de que le pase algo revienta otra cosa. 
Los problemas más comunes en fuentes son electrolíticos secos, transistores chopper en corto y una resistencia de entre 47k y 220k de la rama de standby que se abre. Jamás el filtro quemado.


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Ago 1, 2010)

Alejandro electronica, no te equivocaste, los datos obtenido en placa estan correctos, pues saque la bobina  toroide y comprobé que no hay corto, y de paso me di cuenta que las bobinas soldadas en un punto son aquellas que están conectadas a +5v y también entendí un poco más la conección de dicho toroide con los diodos rectificadores.

Eduardo, gracias por comentar. Aun*QUE*e todavia estoy tan soy familiarizados con algunos términos técnicos  

1) A qué llamas transistor chopper?. No son auquellos transistores de la etapa primaria a las cuales le llaman transistores de potencia?.

2) Exactamente donde está la rama de standby?

Tengo 5v todo el tiempo en el cable morado, pero hay algo que no entiendo. No me llega 5v en la pata 12 (Vcc) del integrado TL494 como deberia ser.

A qué se debe esto?

Gracias!


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 1, 2010)

Buen día.
te respondo algunas de tus preguntas:
2)La rama de standby, es un trafo muy chiquito (casi siempre en las fuentes geneticas se llama EE-19), en tu fuente me imagino que tendra una serie de codigos comenzados por STP-xxxx u otro que es xx - xxx. Una foto ayudaria mucho.

Cable morado= cable violeta? ese siempre tiene voltaje (viene a ser +5vs o 5volts standby), y si no me equivoco el verde tambien deberia tener, ya que conjunto ground, el voltaje en el verde se torna a 0v y asi arranca la fuente .

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 1, 2010)

latinphoenix7 dijo:


> 1) A qué llamas transistor chopper?. No son auquellos transistores de la etapa primaria a las cuales le llaman transistores de potencia?.


Si.  En un circuito específico te podés referir a ellos por sus características o por su función.


> 2) Exactamente donde está la rama de standby?


Las fuentes de PC consisten en dos fuentes. Una de baja potencia que funciona permanentemente esperando que pulses el botón de encendido o cualquiera de esos eventos que nadie jamás ha usado, y otra de potencia que es la que alimenta propiamente la máquina.
En general está como te dijo Alejandro Electrónica.  
En una fuente ATX común, este transformador tiene dos salidas, una va a un 7805 cuya salida tenés disponible en el conector y la otra es de ~18V y alimenta al TL494 o al regulador que hayan puesto.
Claro... esto es en una fuente común, la tuya ya de entrada es un circuito más elaborado (tiene PFC). Y a diferencia de las mujeres, las fuentes de PC *no son* todas iguales.



> Tengo 5v todo el tiempo en el cable morado, pero hay algo que no entiendo. No me llega 5v en la pata 12 (Vcc) del integrado TL494 como deberia ser.
> A qué se debe esto?


Eso depende del circuito, si no podés conseguirlo vas a tener que relevar esa parte.


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Ago 2, 2010)

Les adjunto algunas fotos pero de 2 fuentes génericas para guiarme.

En la foto1 hay 3 trafos/transformadores: 1 grande(derecha), 1 pequeño(izquierda)y 1 más pequeño(medio)
Cuál de esos pequeños es la rama standby?

He buscado por dicha bendida resistencia que está cerca de la rama de standby(transformador), pero sólo he encontrado una que mide 27kohms.


Asumo que las 2 mencionada SALIDAS del "trafo de standby" son 2 de las 3 patas que apuntan al secundario así como lo señalé en la foto1. Estoy correcto?

No encuentro el 7805, en mi placa. Lo que he visto es un componente al cual se le asigna la letra U1 en la placa, su codigo es TL431 con encapsulado SOT54 ( muy parecido al TO-92), y tiene 3 patas:ref, catodo y anodo y dice que un "shunt regulator".

Cuando dije morado me referí al violeta, y hay 5V todo el tiempo.

También medí el diodo grueso que se ve en la foto y está bien!.

Ah, me olvide decir el primario está bien!. Hay unos condensadores chicos de 10uf/50v dicen q estos cuando fallan hacen destrozos en la fuente, los medi en placa y no están cortados ni abiertos ni tampoco inflados, el poliester no está abierto tampoco,  la resistencia grande de 50ohms que está a su lado está bien.

Los trafos con el puente entre el primario y secundario. Puedo medir voltajes en sus patas para ver si está trabajando bien el primario al 100%?

 Hay algo que impide que llegue energia al secundario y la fuente se está protegiendo.

Espero sus valiosos comentarios


----------



## producciones rek (Ago 2, 2010)

ya entendi


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 2, 2010)

Buen día.
AH... con que la fuente no funciona eh?? Mira existen varios problemas, muy poco probable sea el trafo de standby la causa, por cierto el trafo de standby es el de la izquierda de todo y es seguido por un diodo FR304 (3A grandesito), el mas chiquitito es el driver.
Luego, reparar fuentes que no funcan es complicado. Pueden se muchisimas causas. Una de las mas simples  es causada  a veces (si se le exige mucho o esta expuesta a mucho calor),  se secan los capacitores de salida y al fin y al cabo no permiten que la fuente arranque. Fijate si los podes reemplazar y talvez podes llegar a ver una señal de vida.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Ago 2, 2010)

Interesante,

En otras fuentes he visto que sólo llevan 2 trafos. Pero ahora veo que hay una más, aumentó el trafo chiquito, situado en el medio, llamado "trafo driver".

Además, el trafo "rama de standby" siempre está conectado a una pata del diodo grandazo.
La rama de standby es el principio de todo el secundario, y desde aquí se debe empezar las mediciones. Supongo que este trafo está dando algún voltaje en caliente, pues sé que el diodo grandazo tiiene 5 vdc, en caliente, entre sus terminales.

Algo que me llamó la atención es sobre tu afirmación de que "un simple condensador de salida del secundario" podría EVITAR que la FUENTE ARRANQUE

A proposito, ha tenido la experiencia de que un condensador de salida era el causante para que la fuente no arranque?. Sería bueno saberlo!

Mañana cambiaré todos los condensaroes de salida, por si acaso, quizás la solución es más simple de lo que me imaginaba.

Al menos, ahora entiendo más sobre fuentes de pode rde Pc.

Si estoy equivocado en algo que acabo de decir, corríjame como siempre. 
Chau


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 2, 2010)

Buen día.
Si queres reemplazalos, te cuento mi experiencia:
Una vez tuve una fuente generica de 500w marca sharknet (el nombre dice todo), una vez le cambie los capacitores de salida y no arranco nunca mas, luego los volvi a cambiar por otros de otra marca y con esos tuve una salida de 10v en la de 5v. Algo raro no?

No te estoy diciendo que los capacitores sean la respuesta, pero si que influyen. Mira yo se que los capacitores de low esr son caros. Lo que te recomiendo es que tomes un capacitor comun (cualquiera ninguno en especial) y los reemplazes, despues fijate si da un pequeño signo de vida (pequeño no esperes gran cosa), y si asi no funca la fuente, deberias ir pensando en hacer un analisis mas profundo y salir de lo obvio.

Saludos y suerte

A por cierto, yo digo los capacitores en la salida (los ultimos) de 16v 1000uF u otros parecidos. Aca te dejo las fotos, las tome yo mismo.
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6894/1001942o.jpg


----------

